# Music



## Musique

I was wondering how you say music in all languages.

Thank you in advance,
Musique


----------



## Outsider

*Spanish and Portuguese*: música.


----------



## MingRaymond

Chinese:音樂
Italian:musica


----------



## Roshini

Malay:
Music - Muzik


----------



## elroy

Arabic: *موسيقى* _(pronounced "muusiiqa")_


----------



## JLanguage

Hebrew: מוזיקה
múziqa


----------



## Tino_no

German: Musik


----------



## poul

Danish: Musik
Tagalog: Musika or tugtog


----------



## parakseno

music (the music)
Romanian: muzică (muzica)
Greek: μουσική (η μουσική)


----------



## Mutichou

French: musique
Japanese: 音楽 (ongaku)


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Hudba
Colloquial: Muzika

Jana


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it's "música", too.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi -  Sangeet
In Malayalam -  Sangeetam


----------



## Whodunit

In Latin "musica" and "cantus".


----------



## Pivra

geeta
dontri 
mean music in Thai but dontri is the most common term


----------



## Areté

It's "musik" in Swedish too.


----------



## Fragline

*Norwegian:*

Music - _Musikk_


----------



## optimistique

*Muziek *in Dutch


----------



## ronanpoirier

In hungarian:

Zene (nominative)


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

In Bengali:
Gaan(most common form)

Higher language uses the _tatsama _sanskrit word: Sangeet(bengali pronunciation:Shongeet). Sangeet is also used to refer to different brands of music..


----------



## Roshini

Sangeet means music in general isn't it? Like, I like sangeet. It sounds a little bit funny.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

In bengali, "Gaan"(_tatbhav_ word derived from Sanskrit but evolved into its present form as time passed) is almost always used. Sangeet has a slightly different connotation and in Bengali is used often to describe brands of music. For example: _Rabindrasangeet_ refers to a vast collection of songs written by Rabindranath Tagore. Similarly _Nazrul Geeti_ refers to a collection of songs written by Kazi Nazrul Islam..


----------



## TimeHP

In Italiano si dice Musica.
Ciao


----------



## Honour

Türkçe(Turkish): Müzik


----------



## FrancescaVR

Musik is in Indonesian and Danish as well


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

Turkish; Müzik


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi:  saNgiit, gaanaa (sing) gaane (plural), 
Punjabi: saNgiit, gaaNaa (sing) gaaNe (plural)
Urdu:  mosiiqii, gaanaa (sing) gaane (plural)

gaanaa/gaaNaa is the more used word.


----------



## vince

French: musique
Spanish: música
Mandarin (Chinese): yinle
Cantonese (Chinese "dialect"): yamlok

Anyone know how Turkish and Indonesian ended up with an Indo-European (more precisely: Greek) word for "music"? I mean Turkish probably was in contact with Slavic languages, and Indonesian with Dutch, but don't they have an indigenous word for it?


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: музыка (muzyka)
In Polish: muzyka
In Finnish: musiikki


----------



## rongdeono

Vietnamese: Âm nhạc


----------



## stargazer

Hello

Slovenian: glasba, muzika (colloquial)


----------



## ukuca

Turkish: muzik and musiki (old turkish)


----------



## Tensai

in Chinese 音樂 
yin yue in Mandarin
yumlok in Cantonese, but often pronounced like yum ok

音 means sound
樂 means happiness, emotion (喜怒哀樂, happiness anger sadness joy)

so 音樂 literally means sounds that expresses emotions


----------



## MingRaymond

Tensai said:
			
		

> in Chinese 音樂
> yumlok in Cantonese, but often pronounced like yum ok


 
Actually, no one say yum lok. 樂 is pronounced 'lok' in 快樂 (fai lok) (happy) etc... But 'ok' in 音樂.

Ming


----------



## panjabigator

ukuca said:
			
		

> Turkish: muzik and musiki (old turkish)



I believe they say /mosikii/ in Urdu.


----------



## karuna

In *Latvian:* mūzika.


----------



## shaloo

macta123 said:
			
		

> In Hindi - Sangeet
> In Malayalam - Sangeetam


Nikhil, I guess Mallus(Keralites are called so in India)say it as Sangeedam

In Telugu - Sangeetam

In Kannada - Sangeetaa

In Tamil - Sangeetam

........Shalu


----------



## panjabigator

I think in Bengali its Shongeet and Gaona.


----------



## shaloo

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Hindi: saNgiit, gaanaa (sing) gaane (plural),
> Punjabi: saNgiit, gaaNaa (sing) gaaNe (plural)
> Urdu: mosiiqii, gaanaa (sing) gaane (plural)
> 
> gaanaa/gaaNaa is the more used word.


 
We use that in Telugu too.....its *gaanam* here. It means the act of singing whereas Sangeetam means music, as a whole.

Shalu


----------



## Tensai

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> Actually, no one say yum lok. 樂 is pronounced 'lok' in 快樂 (fai lok) (happy) etc... But 'ok' in 音樂.


yes, it is 'yum ok', we omit the 'l' sound, thanks for the correction


----------



## Nineu

In basque:
Musika.


----------



## maver

In Estonian: muusika.


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese it's sangeetaya


----------



## wdsbg

In Bulgarian:
Музика


----------



## linguist786

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> In Bengali:
> Gaan(most common form)
> 
> Higher language uses the _tatsama _sanskrit word: Sangeet(bengali pronunciation:Shongeet). Sangeet is also used to refer to different brands of music..


haha! "gaan" means "arse" in Gujarati  

In Hindi, it would be "Sangeet"
In Gujarati, it would be "geet"

"Gaayan" means "song" in Gujarati - could that be related to "gaan" in Bengali, I wonder.


----------



## bb3ca201

in Scottish Gaelic, it's really different:

ceòl


----------



## dana Haleana

Filipino: musika


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
muzika


----------



## Saluton

Ukrainian: музика, pronounced like the Russian музыка


----------



## Outsider

bb3ca201 said:


> in Scottish Gaelic, it's really different:
> 
> ceòl


Does it sound similar to the word "cool"?


----------



## bb3ca201

Outsider said:


> Does it sound similar to the word "cool"?


 
You're VERY close, Outsider.  It's actually pronounced "kyol", with a short "o" (as in "pot")


----------



## mataripis

1.)Tagalog: Music= Awit,  Hymn= Himig,      Sound= Tunog/tugtog,       Lyric= Titik/salita   2.) De pa Dumaget(ancient form of Tagalog)= On Awet/ E Awet, E sowbkal, on sowbkal


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

*zene*

(colloquially also _muzsika_)


----------



## apmoy70

parakseno said:


> music (the music)
> ...
> Greek: μουσική (η μουσική)


From «μοῦσα» ('mousă, _f._), Doric «μῶσα» ('mōsă, _f._), Aeolic «μοῖσα» ('mœsă, _f._)--> _any of the nine daughters of «Μνημοσύνη» (Mnēmŏ'sūnē) and «Ζεῦς» (Zeus), each of whom presided over a different art or science_; either from: 
i/ PIE base *men- (1), _to stand out, project_ (probably due to their place of dwelling the mountain peaks), or,
ii/ PIE base *men- (3)/*mon-, _to think, remember_


----------



## bb3ca201

linguist786 said:


> In Hindi, it would be "Sangeet"



Off-topic question re: "Sangeet".  Is that what the woman's name "Sangeeta" means (music)?  There's someone by that name where I live.


----------



## darush

in Persian(Farsi), we say: موسیقی moosighi


----------

